# Uber 1099-Misc is wrong? And where are the fees?



## Sticksmix (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi for some reason my 1099-Misc has only one thing on it, Box 7 "Non-employee compensation" and it's for $1-2K less than what I earned last year. The only way I can figure to find out the exact amount I earned is to go through statement by statement (52 I guess one for each week) and even then it's not clear what Uber's fees were unless I look ride-by-ride? Can anyone help me figure this out? Is there an easier way to find out the earnings/taxes and also has anyone ever received a 1099-Misc way lower than what you earned?

Do you think I should just write in the correct amount based on my Bank deposits and leave it at that? Or is it worth trying to chase Uber down for a correction?


----------



## Sticksmix (Dec 8, 2018)

Ok wait I think I figured it out - the 1099-Misc is just for "Incentives". I found the tax summary so I'll just pull all the information from there.


----------

